# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  गॉलस्*टोन से बचें वजन कम करके

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं गॉलब्*लैडर की समस्*याओं के अधिकतर मामलों में पथरी शामिल होती है। यह मिनरल के छोटे तत्*व होते हैं, जो नलिकाओं को बाधित कर पित्*त को प्रवाहित होने से रोकते हैं। गॉलस्*टोन काफी दर्दनाक हो सकते हैं और मोटे लोगों में यह समस्*या अधिक देखी जाती है। कई बार गॉलब्*लैडर के कारण भी वजन बढ़ने की समस्*या हो सकती है। यदि आपका गॉलब्*लैडर सही प्रकार से काम न करें तो शरीर वसा का सही प्रकार अवशोषण नहीं कर पाता। और इस कारण आपके वजन में बदलाव हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

मोटापा गॉल ब्*लैडर में पथरी होने का एक प्रमुख कारण है। अपने वजन को काबू में रखकर आप गॉलब्*लैडर की कई समस्*याओं से बच सकते हैं। हम आपको बता रहे हैं कैसे आप आसानी से वजन कम गॉलब्*लैडर की पथरी की समस्*या से बच सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*वस्*थ फैट का सेवन करें*
गॉलस्*टोन को रोकने के लिए आपको स्*वस्*थ वसा का सेवन करना चाहिये। ऑलिव ऑयल और कनोला ऑयल में मोनोसेचुरेटेड फैट पाया जाता है, जो आपके लिए बहुत फायदेमंद होता है। वहीं ओमेगा-3 फैटी एसिड (अवोकाडोज, कनोला, अलसी के बीज और मछली का तेल' गॉल स्*टोन होने से रोकने में मददगार होते हैं।

*सेचुरेटे*ड फैट से रहें दूर*फैटी मीट, बटर और अन्*य एनिमल प्रोडक्*ट से दूर रहें। वसा युक्*त भोजन कोलेस्*ट्रॉल के स्*तर को बढ़ा सकते हैं। इससे गॉलस्*टोन होने का खतरा भी बढ़ जाता है। हालांकि, अगर आप रेड मीट के स्*थान लीन मीट का सेवन करें तो इससे आपको फायदा होगा। आपको फुल क्रीम दूध और उससे बने उत्*पादों के स्*थान पर लो-फैट दुग्*ध उत्*पादों का सेवन करना चाहिये।

----------


## Krishna

...................................

----------


## Krishna

*नट्स*नट्स लंबे समय तक आपका पेट भरा रखते हैं। इससे आप अतिरिक्*त कैलोरी का उपभोग करने से बचते हैं। इससे आपको वजन काबू में रखने में मदद मिलती है। आपको चाहिये कि हमेशा अपने पास मूंगफली, बादाम और अखरोट जैसे नट्स रखें। ये आपको गॉलस्*टोन से बचाये रखने में सहायता करेंगे। 

*चीनी का उपभोग कम करें*चीनी का अधिक सेवन आपके लिए अच्*छा नहीं। इससे न केवल आपको गॉलस्*टोन होने का खतरा अधिक होता है, बल्कि साथ ही इसके अन्*य स्*वास्*थ्*य नुकसान भी हैं। आपके स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिए अच्*छा रहेगा अगर आप चीनी के स्*थान पर उसके स्*वस्*थ और कम मीठे विकल्*पों का इस्*तेमाल करें। 

*कार्बोहाइड्रेट जरा सोच समझकर*कार्बोहाइड्रेट आपके शरीर में जाकर गॉलस्*टोन का खतरा बढ़ा देता है। पित्*त की पथरी से बचने के लिए आपको सफेद ब्रेड, पास्*ता और अन्*य कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्*त पदार्थों का सेवन सीमित मात्रा में करना चाहिये।

----------


## Krishna

*उच्*च कोलेस्*ट्रॉल युक्*त आहारों से रहें दूर*ऐसे आहार का सेवन न करें जिनमें कोलेस्*ट्रॉल की मात्रा अधिक हो। तैलीय भोजन आपके लिए अच्*छा नहीं। इससे आपके गॉलब्*लैडर में बाइल का उत्*पादन बढ़ा सकता है। जिससे आपको पित्*त की पथरी होने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। 

*व्*यायाम करें*सेवन आहार में बदलाव कर आप स्*वस्*थ तरीके से वजन कम नहीं कर सकते। इसलिए लिए नियमित व्*यायाम जरूरी है। रोजाना 30 मिनट व्*यायाम के लिए निकालें। इससे आपका वजन कम होगा, जिससे आपको गॉलस्*टोन होने की आशंका में भी कमी आएगी। 

गॉलस्*टोन से बचने के लिए जीवनशैली में बदलाव करने जरूरी हैं। आपको अपने आहार में बदलाव करना चाहिये और स्*वस्*थ भोजन करना चाहिये। इसके साथ ही नियमित रूप से शारीरिक गतिविधियों में शामिल होकर भी आप इसके खतरे को कम कर सकते हैं।

----------

